# 2018 Tiguan Wiper Blade Replacement



## Phishingjimi (Jan 10, 2020)

Has anyone had luck finding non-oem wiper blade replacements for their 2018 Tiguan. Just tried to install some Bosch advantage wipers with the 19mm top lock attachment. However, they did not fit, because 19mm is too wide.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You obviously have to use the same length at OE. Did you not measure them before you ordered?


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just did my fronts today after the originals fell apart. Picked these up at Advanced Auto - confirmed filament. 2018 SE 4 MO.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Just changed mine out to Bosch Icons. You need the OE, not A or B. 

Ours are 16mm, not 19mm.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

What about the back blade?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> What about the back blade?....


"Just changed mine out to Bosch Icons. You need the OE, not A or B. Ours are *16mm*, not 19mm"


----------

